# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Περίεργο κέλυφος αυγού καναρας

## ioannidisl

καλησπερα σας.πριν απο τεσσερις μερες εβαλα τα καναρινια μου να ζευγαρωσουν.ωπος μου ειχατε γραψει σε αλλο θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει τα ειχα ετοιμασει διατροφικα.μην τα πολυλογο τα εβαλα και την επομενη στησαν την φωλια.προχθες ξυπνησα και ειδα ενα αυγο.μετα απο λιγο ομος ηταν σπασμενο. πηγα παλι μετα απο λιγο και ειδα κατι κατω σαν σαπιο σταφιλι.επισης το ειδα και σημερα.
αυτο ειναι  URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/p1170829.jpg/][/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι ειναι αυτο?

----------


## sarpijk

Το πρωτο αυγο στο φαγανε και αυτο βγηκε μαλακο.Η θηλυκια εχει ελλειψη ασβεστιου. Το τσοφλι δεν σχηματιστηκε σωστα. Το πουλι δεν ειναι σε θεση να κανει γεννα. Τι ειδους προετοιμασια εκανες? Εσωτερικη εκτροφη εχεις? Τι φως εχουν τα πουλια?

----------


## vicky_ath

Είναι αυγό... αλλα δεν έχει κανονικό τσόφλι....

Η θηλυκιά σου έχει στη διατροφή της σουπιοκόκκαλο ή κάποιο συμπήρωμα για ασβέστιο???

*Στέφανε γράφαμε ταυτόχρονα!

----------


## xarhs

ελλειψη ασβεστιου ειναι........ το παθαινει ενα καναρινι οταν δεν μπορει να εχει την αποθηκευση ασβεστιου που χρειαζεται......... ειναι μεγαλο σε ηλικια????? εχει γεννησει αλλες φορες???

----------


## ioannidisl

δεν ειναι μεγαλη απο οτι ξερω.σουπιοκοκκαλο υπαρχει παντα και στον αρσενικο και στο θυληκο.ο αρσενικος το τρωι πολυ δεν ξερω για την θυλικια αν το τρωει.μπορω να το τριψω μεσα στην τροφη της?
διατροφη καλο μειγμα σπορων αυγοτροφη και αυγο βιταμινες (οχι στο νερο)επισης τους βαζω μηλο..παιδια πραγματικα φαγανε μισο μηλο σε μια μερα.μηπως δεν κανει να τρωνε τοσο πολυ μηλο?
επισης ειχα δει και κατι σκουλικακια στης κουτουλιες αλλα ηταν για μια φορα δεν ξαναβγαλανε.οσο για των φωτισμο κανονικα μες το σπιτι τα εχω σε ησυχο μερος αλλα καμια φορα μολις σκοτεινιαζει τους αναβω λιγο το φως

----------


## xarhs

ναι μπορεις να της το τριψεις μεσα στην τροφη............
απο το μηλο δεν παθαινει κατι...... ειδικα τωρα που ειναι η περιοδος αναπαραγωγης δεν θα αφηνει τιποτα μεσα στο κλουβι......(εκτος αν δεν της ειχες ξανα βαλει)
απισης σημαντικο ειναι να δινεις λαχανικα..... μερικα λαχανικα εχουν και ασβεστιο και τα βαηθαει........
τις βιταμινες εκτος νερου κοψτες...... δεν προσθετουν κατι διατροφικα εκτος απο λιπος......
δεν εξηγεις ομως ποσο καιρο εχεις την καναρα και αν εχει ξανα γεννησει.........
εγω ειχα μια καναρα που εκ γενετης δεν μπορουσε να κανει αποθηκευση ασβεστιου στα κοκκαλα....... και τα αυγα που γενναγε ηταν καπως ετσι.....

----------


## ioannidisl

την καναρα μου την εδωσε ενας φιλος δεν ξερω αμα εχει κανει καποια αλλη γεννα.υπαρχει περιπτοσει να στρωσει ι κατασταση της με καποια θεραπεια ι μονο με ασβεστιο?δεν θελω να την δωσω πισω ειναι πολυ καλο πουλακι και δεν φοβατε και καθολου το χερι μου οταν το βαζω μεσα στο κλουβι ερχεται και καθεται στο χερι μου. :-)

----------


## xarhs

υπαρχουν τροφες που εχουν υψηλο ποσοστο σε ασβεστιο........  σπιρουλινα ,σουπιοκοκκαλο , τσοφλι απο αυγο κ.α...... εγω πιστευω οτι πρεπει να της δωσεις και κατι πιο δραστικο..... νομιζω υπαρχει κατι που το προσθετεις στο νερο........

----------


## ioannidisl

τσοφλι απο αυγο βρασμενο να φανταστο και θρυματισμενο στο μουλτι...σουπιοκοκκαλο τωρα θα το τριψω και θα το βαλω μεσα στην τροφη της να το τρωει οπως και να εχει

----------


## babis100nx

καλησπερα οχι το τσοφλι κανονικα οπως ειναι βρασμενο το αυγο το κοβεισ στην μεση και το βαζεις δεν το καθαριζεις.

----------


## xarhs

λαζαρε δεν θελω να σε τρομαξω...... αλλα αμα γεννησει και προκυψει προβλημα μπορει να κολλησει το αυγο και να σπασει μεσα της..... κατι που μπορει να μην μπορεσει να αποβαλλει...!!!! δωσε της σουπιοκοκκαλο στην τροφη...... και δωσε της ασβεστιο ξεχωριστα...... υπαρχει σκευασμα.... αλλα επειδη εγω δεν το κατεχω το θεμα ας περιμενουμε να μας πουν και αλλοι την γνωμη τους

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη θελεις κατι αμεσο!
Θελω να μου απαντησεις πρωτα σε κατι... το πουλακι ειναι εντος σπιτιου η εκτος??? εκει που ειναι το βρισκει ο ηλιος κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας???

----------


## lefteris13

http://www.oropharma.com/Nutri/Nutri...2-CalciLux.jpg http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17753/  παρε το calci-lux, πως ειναι εξωτερικα στην 1η φωτο, πληροφοριες στο 2ο λινκ

----------


## ioannidisl

δημητρη καλησπερα τα εχω διπλα στο παραθυρο με ανοιχτη κουρτινα.ειναι σαν να βρισκονται εξω απλα δεν τα βγαζω λογο αρπακτικων.μολις σκοτεινιασει τους αναβω και για καμια 2 ωριτσες το φως

----------


## mitsman

Απευθειας εκθεση στον ηλιο καθημερινα για 20 λεπτα , χωρις να τον φιλτραρει τζαμι!
Ο ηλιος μετατρεπει την προβιταμινη D3 σε βιταμίνη D η οποια ειναι απαραιτητη για την καλη απορροφηση του ασβεστιου!!!!

Στο θεμα μας τωρα!
Πηγαινε σε ενα φαρμακειο και παρε αμεσα ασβεστιο!
Θα ζητησεις αναβραζουσες ταμπλετες ασβεστιου των 500mg
θα παρεις μια ταμπλετα και θα την κοψεις στην μεση και θα  βαλεις αυτη την μιση σε 250 μλ νερου! η αλλιως μια ταμπλετα σε μισο λιτρο νερου!
*Πρεπει να χορηγησεις αμεσα γιατι μπορει να χασεις το πουλι απο δυστοκοια!* δηλαδη να μην μπορει να βγαλει το αυγο!

----------


## ioannidisl

μεχρι στιγμης εβγαλε 3 αυγα..το ενα το σπασανε μεσα σε μια ωρα.και τα αλλα 2 βγηκαν ετσι...υπαρχει και ενα ακομα προβλημα......πισο απο το κεφαλι της εχει ελειψη απο καποια πουπουλα.την φυσιξα και το ειδα




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

στο φαρμακειο θα παρεις και καστορελαιο (γυρω στα 2 ευρω εχει ) .Αν δεις το πουλι να ειναι φουσκωμενο ή να πηγαινει συχνα και να καθεται στον πατο ,τοτε πας το κλουβι κοντα σε καλοριφερ ή εν πασει περιπτωσει καπου πολυ ζεστα και σταζεις στο πουλακι (το κρατας αναποδα με την αμαρα και την ουρα προς τα πανω ) στην αμαρα μια σταγονα καστορελαιο

----------


## ioannidisl

δεν καθεται καθολου στον πατο.εχει πολυ ενεργεια.τι ειναι ι αμαρα ομος?και σε χρησημευει το καστορελαιο?συγνωμη αλλα ειμαι ντιπ ασχετος

----------


## ioannidisl

και αυτος ειναι ο τουιτι μου οπος των ονομασε ι κορη μου



URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/p1170839l.jpg/][/URL]

----------


## mitsman

χανεις πολυτιμο χρονο.... πηγαινε παρε ασβεστιο!!!

----------


## xarhs

αμα θες να βγαλει εστω και ενα αυγο σε φυσιολογικη μορφη..... και να μην την χασεις απο δυστοκια.... πηγαινε παρε και χορηγησε το της τωρα......

----------


## ioannidisl

ετριψα το σουπιοκοκκαλο μεσα στην τροφη της το μισο το ετριψα το αλλο με τιν αλαγη της τροφης και εχω και αλλα σουπιοκοκκαλα.το βραδυ που θα γυρναω απο την δουλεια θα παω σε φαρμακειο να παρω και ασβεστιο

----------


## gianniskilkis

Το πουλάκι είναι λευκό και σε συνάρτηση με το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει στο κεφάλι έχαι ανάγκη τόσο για βιταμίνες όσο και ασβέστιο άμεσα . Δεν σε καλύπτουν οι τροφές γρήγορα, εγώ θα σου πω βάλε στην τροφή και λίγο σουσάμι , άμεσα όμως χημικό ασβέστιο όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά calci -lux για πουλιά ή calcioral και όποιο άλλο για ανθρώπους και άμεση χρήση ... εάν πάρεις το calci-lux για πουλιά δώστης κατευθείαν στο στόμα δυο τρεις σταγόνες ...

----------


## serafeim

αν δωσεις ιδατοδυαλυτο ασβεστιο η βαλε και muta-vit η χορταρικα και φρουτα που περιεχουν βιταμινη D η οποια βρισκεται σε αυτα και βοηθα το ασβεστιο να αποροφηθει... χωρις αυτην δεν κανεις δουλεια... απο το αυγο καταλαβαινω ενα πολυ ταλαιπωρημενο πουλακι... περαστηκα σας και περιμενουμε νεα...

----------


## jk21

Λαζαρε οι απαντησεις σε οτι ρωτας ειναι εδω  *ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής*και ευχομαι να εχεις ηδη δωσει υγρο ασβεστιο ,ωστε αυριο το πρωι να ειναι αχρειαστες ! 

* αμαρα ειναι εκει απο οπου κανει τις κουτσουλιες

υγρο ασβεστιο στο στομα και πολυ ζεστο περιβαλλον οι πρωτες βασικες κινησεις

----------


## aeras

Εάν δεν είναι από το ασβέστιο, τότε πάσχει από Mycoplasmosi

----------


## xarhs

> Εάν δεν είναι από το ασβέστιο, τότε πάσχει από Mycoplasmosi


τι ειναι αυτο?

----------


## jk21

ασθενεια απο το μικροβιο mycoplasma gallisepticum .Eνα απο τα συμπτωματα που δινει ειναι μειωμενη ωοπαραγωγη και μαλακα κελυφη 

Οταν εκδηλωνεται πιο καθαρα (γιατι συνηθως υποβοσκει και εμφανιζεται οταν το ανοσοποιητικο ειναι πεσμενο ) δημιουργει εμφανες αναπνευστικο προβλημα ,και συχνα δακρυ στο ματι (συμπτωμα ομως και αλλων ασθενειων ).Οταν υπαρχει μυκοπλασμα σε μια εκτροφη ειναι απιθανο να μην εχουν προσβληθει ολα τα πουλια

----------


## xarhs

ρωταω γιατι ειχα ενα καναρινι που παθαινε συνεχεια... δυστοκια , δηλαδη το αυγο το εβγαζε σε κομματακια.........ενω ειχε τελεια διατροφη και δεν ειχε ξανα γεννησει...!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

κομματακια; σπασμενο τσοφλι; και δεν πεθανε γρηγορα; 

πολλες οι αιτιες .και η μυκοπλασμωση μεσα σε αυτες για μαλακο αυγο .αλλα αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο ,κανουν 1-2 αυγα ,οχι παραπανω

----------


## xarhs

δεν μπορουσε να το κανει το αυγο..... καθοταν στον πατο του κουβιου!!!!! και μετα απο καμια ωρα το εβγαζε σιγα σιγα....... εγω εβλεπα στον πατο κομματια απο τσοφλια και ασπραδι........ να αναφερω οτι αυτο το καναρινι ειχε ενα θεικο χρωμα με κοκκινα ματια..... και συγκριτικα με τα υπολοιπα ηταν πολυ μικροσωμο!!!!! γινεται να ειχε κατι και τα αλλα να γενναγαν κανονικα?

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσε να συμβει (μπορει και ορμονικοι λογοι ) αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση ,πως με σπασμενο αυγο δεν εμενε τιποτα μεσα της ,ωστε να παθει σηψη  ... τελικα τι εγινε; τι εξελιξη υπηρξε;

----------


## xarhs

γενναγε το διαλλυμενο αυγο καθε μερα στον πατο............ επειτα απο αυτα τις εβαζα αυγα απο αλλη καναρα για να βγαλει και αυτη πουλακια....... ομολογω οτι μεγαλωνε τα ξενα πουλακια καλυτερα απο τις αλλες......... δεν υπηρχε καμια επιπτωση στον οργανισμο της...... 
το ειχα παθει αυτο και σε καναρα μεγαλη ηλικιακα........
και αυτη εβγαλε το αυγο σε κομματακια.......
την ειχα βαλει σε ζεστο χωρο εκεινη και δεν ειχε παθει κατι....... παρολο που ηταν 7 χρονων
αυγο χωρις τσοφλι μια φορα εβγαλα....... και ηταν καποτε μια καναρα που γεννησε πολλες φορες και μαλλον ειχε παθει ελλειψη ασβεστιου και ητν και μεγαλη.......

----------


## ioannidisl

καλησπερα παιδια και ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους σας για το ενδιαφερον.της ετριψα εχθες το σουπιοκοκκαλο μεσα στην τροφη και τρωι αρκετα..την βλεπω πιο δραστιρια και πιο (ομιλιτικια)την εβγαλα και εξω οπως μου ειπατε καθησα μαζι της εξω για 2 ωρες.
επειδη εχθες δεν ειχε ανοιχτα μαγαζια να σας ρωτησω απο που μπορω να βρω calci -lux? εχει σε pet shop?

----------


## jk21

calcilux εχουν αρκετα αλλα οχι ολα τα πετ σοπ 

στο φαρμακειο βρισκεις αν θες ολα τα αλλα για ανθρωπους πανευκολα .εισαι τυχερος που δεν υπηρξε δυστοκια  ....

----------


## ioannidisl

να παρω και calci -lux και ταμπλετες ασβεστιου?ι μηπως θα το παρακανω?

----------


## mitsman

ενα απο τα δυο... ακομη να το κανεις????? καλα.....

----------


## ioannidisl

παω φαρμακειο αφου δεν εχει ανοιχτο πετ σοπ

----------


## mitsman

Να πας Λαζαρε!!!

----------


## ioannidisl

μολις πηγα..πηρα ασβεστιο αναβραζον (mega calcium sandoz) και πηρα και καστορελαιο

----------


## ioannidisl

ειναι τον 1000mg σε ποσο νερο το βαζω?

----------


## jk21

> Απευθειας εκθεση στον ηλιο καθημερινα για 20 λεπτα , χωρις να τον φιλτραρει τζαμι!
> Ο ηλιος μετατρεπει την προβιταμινη D3 σε βιταμίνη D η οποια ειναι απαραιτητη για την καλη απορροφηση του ασβεστιου!!!!
> 
> Στο θεμα μας τωρα!
> Πηγαινε σε ενα φαρμακειο και παρε αμεσα ασβεστιο!
> Θα ζητησεις αναβραζουσες ταμπλετες ασβεστιου των 500mg
> θα παρεις μια ταμπλετα και θα την κοψεις στην μεση και θα  βαλεις αυτη την μιση σε 250 μλ νερου! η αλλιως μια ταμπλετα σε μισο λιτρο νερου!
> *Πρεπει να χορηγησεις αμεσα γιατι μπορει να χασεις το πουλι απο δυστοκοια!* δηλαδη να μην μπορει να βγαλει το αυγο!



με απλα μαθηματικα μια των 1000 mg σε 1 λιτρο  ή 1/4 της ταμπλετας σε 250 ml νερο  και με αυτο γεμιζεις την ποτιστρα 

αν την δεις αυριο το πρωι ασχημα (που απευχομαι ) δινεις λιγο καθε 2 ωρες στο στομα ( 0.2 ml ανα διωρο )ή εστω σταζεις στα ρουθουνια (το απορροφουν )

----------


## mitsman

Βαλε μιση ταμπλετα στο μισο λιτρο νερο και κανε τον σταυρο σου!!! και εγω το ιδιο ακριβως σκευασμα εχω!
Αν το νερο ειναι πολυ τοτε βαλε οπως σου ειπε ο Δημητρης το ενα τεταρτο της ταμπλετας στα 250 μλ νερου!

----------


## ioannidisl

ενταξει το εκανα σε 250 το εβαλά το 1/4.σημερα παντως που απο εχθες ετρογε το σουπιοκοκκαλο ηταν πολυ κεφατι.ποσο καιρο κανω την θεραπεια?και ποτε μπορω να επιχειρισω ζευγαρομα?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν εχει καποια αρρωστια το πουλι.... απλα λογω ελειψης ασβεστιου μπορει να μην καταφερει να βγαλει το αυγο να μεινει μεσα και να πεθανει....
δωσε 5 μερες  συνεχομενα και μετα δινε 3 φορες την εβδομαδα!!!!! τις μερες που θα εχει ετοιμη φωλια και θα περιμενεις αυγο θα δινεις καθημερινα!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Λάζαρε αν βρεις σε πετσοπ ψεύτικα αυγά, πάρε 1-2 και βαλτα στην φωλιά μήπως τα κλωσήσει. με αυτόν τον τρόπο το ζευγάρι και ιδιαίτερα η κανάρα θα έχει το χρόνο να προετοιμαστεί καλύτερα διατροφικά.

αν είναι αυτό που λέει ο Μιχάλης δωστη πίσω και βρες άλλη, η καλύτερα άλλο ζευγάρι.

----------


## ioannidisl

καλημερα θα βαλω τα ψευτικα αυγα.ειδη παλι εστησε φωλια.υπαρχει περιπτωσει να παρω αλλη μια καναρα αλλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωσει να την δωσω πισω..:-) το λατρευω το πουλακι

----------


## xarhs

μπορεις να της βαζεις αυγα απο αλλη καναρα....... αμα δεν μπορει να κανει δικα της..!!!1
και να της δινεις την ευκαιρια να γινει και αυτη μανα........
εγω αυτο εκανα.........
καλα θα κανεις και θα την κρατησεις..!!!
ειναι πολλυ ομορφη

----------


## ioannidisl

θα τα ξαναβαλω μαζι αυτες της μερες και αν δω πως δεν μπορει ουτε παλι να κανει τοτε ναι θα της βαλω απο αλλη.

παιδια σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους σας για το ενδιαφερον και τον χρονο σας

----------


## ioannidisl

καλησπερα παιδια.εκανα οτι μου ειπατε.ασβεστιο,καστορελεο  ,ηλιο,καλσι λουξ,σουπιοκοκκαλο τα παντα.ξαναζευγαροσαν και ξανα αυγο χωρις κελυφος σημερα το πρωι.δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει κατι αλλο να κανω ε?μαλλον πρεπει να παρω μια αλλη θυλικια.  :sad:

----------


## jk21

τι ηλικια εχει το πουλακι; θυμισε μου ...

εδωσες παραλληλα και καποια πολυβιταμινη; αν ναι ποια;

----------


## ioannidisl

απριλιο του 12 ειναι

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειναι μικρο .δεν εχει συμπληρωσει τους 10 μηνες καλα καλα .Ειναι συχνο φαινομενο τα αυγα χωρις τσοφλι σε ανηλικα θηλυκα  ... να ενισχυσεις διατροφικα το πουλι και με παραλληλη χορηγηση πολυβιταμινης με d3 μεσα της και ασβεστιο και σε κανενα μηνα το λιγοτερο την ξαναενωνεις .Βαλε χωρισμα

----------


## fadom1

Λάζαρε είναι μικρό το πουλί.. Αρσενικό και δε το βάζουμε αν δεν κλείσει 10 μήνες.. πόσο μάλλον θηλυκό!! και προετοιμασμένο δεν είναι καλά ίσως αλλά είναι και πολύ μικρό.. Νομίζω βιάστηκες πολύ.. Καλύτερα χώρισέ τα τα πουλιά και γενικά, μέχρι να αποκτήσεις κάποια εμπειρία να κάνεις τα ζευγαρώματά σου κανονικά την άννοιξη και όχι σε εσωτερικό χώρο μέσα στο χειμώνα, γιατί αν και έχει πιο καλά αποτελέσματα από την αναπαραγωγή στο μπαλκόνι, είναι πιο απαιτητκή και έχει πιο μπελαλίδικη διαδικασία και με μεγαλύτερη απαίτηση σε προσοχή, καλό σχεδιασμό και πιστή τήρηση του σχεδίου!!!(αν θες φυσικά το καλύτερο για τα πουλάκια σου και όχι να ελαχιστοποιείς το προσδόκμο ζωής τους, μόνο και μόνο για να τα βλέπεις να κάνουνε παιδάκια....) και να μη βιάζεσαι.. Δεν πρέπει να πάρεις άλλη κανάρα, απλά θα πρέπει να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός, ειδικά με νεαρά πουλιά!! Έχεις πολύ καιρό μπροστά σου.. Η περίοδος αναπαραγωγής για τα καναρίνια αργεί ακόμη!!!!!

----------


## fadom1

Α!!!! Κάτι ακόμη!!!!! μόλις είδα το θέμα όπου λες πως σου έδωσαν τη θηλυκιά αυτή!!! Λάζαρε, δεν την έχεις ούτε μήνα!! Τι προετοιμασία πρόλαβες να κάνεις, όταν μόνο για καραντίνα θες 1 μήνα!!!Όταν λέμε προετοιμασία εννοούμε ένα πρόγραμμα που διαρκεί περίπου 1 μήνα!! όπου προφανώς δεν αρκούνε μόνο το αβγό και το μήλο αλλά θέλει μία σταδιακή αύξηση των φρούτων και του αβγού σύμφωνα με ένα πρόγραμμα που σου έχουν δείξει τα παιδιά από άλλο θέμα του forum. Τα διάβασες αυτά που σου είπαν τα παιδιά, ή απλά έκανες του κεφαλιού σου;; Χώρισέ τα τα πουλιά, να μη βλέπονται καν, θα μείνεις χωρίς την όμορφή σου θηλυκιά σύντομα και θα νομίζεις πως αρρώστησε!! Σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά και από την αρχή προετοιμασία Λάζαρε. Και σου μιλάω κάπως απότομα, για να καταλάβεις πως είναι λάθος μεταχείρηση αυτή για τα πουλάκια μας. Όλοι κάνουμε λάθη στην αρχή. Απλά να έχεις υπομονή σε αυτό το χόμπι που άρχισες

----------


## jk21

μια διευκρινιση ... ειπα και επιμενω οτι ειναι πολυ νωρις για το πουλακι .Απλα να διευκρινισω οτι τα θηλυκα ,απο οσο γνωριζω ειναι ορμονικα (ανατομικα εννοω και οργανικα ,οχι απαραιτητα και σε διαθεση ) πιο νωρις απο τα αρσενικα ετοιμα .Οπως και στον ανθρωπο .Δεκα μηνων ειναι μια αποδεκτη ηλικια .Ακομη και τοτε ,πολλες φορες το πρωτο αυγο βγαινει ομως μαλακο

----------


## fadom1

Δημήτρη, είναι ορμονικά έτοιμα στους 10 μήνες, αλλά πρέπει να προετοιμαστούν κιόλας.. Δεν ήξερα να σου πω την αλήθεια ότι όντως είναι έτοιμα πριν τα αρσενικά, γιατί γενικά προτμώ τα θηλυκά μου να είναι ελαφρώς πιο μεγάλα και αν είναι δυνατόν και πιο έμπειρα από τα αρσενικά μου. Αλλά αν δεις στο άλλο θέμα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BF%CF%8D το πουλί το έχει περίπου από τις 7-8 του μήνα.. ελάχιστα δηλαδή.. Έτοιμο για ναπαραγωγή δε μπορεί να είναι για εμένα αυτό το πουλι.

----------


## jk21

δεν διαφωνησα πουθενα για την προετοιμασια .Σαφως απαιτειται και αυτο του ειπα πριν απο ολα ! χωρισμα και καλη διατροφη .Μακαρι να μπορουσε πανω απο μηνα ,που του ειπα να τα ξαναενωσει ,αλλα πιστευω θα το απαιτησουν με κινησεις τους τα ιδια νωριτερα  ....

----------


## ioannidisl

θα κανω ακριβως οτι μου ειπατε.απλα τωρα λογικα θα βγαλει και αλλα αυγα.ειναι συνεχεια μεσα στο καλαθι της ο αρσενικος την ταιζει.να περιμενω να δω τη θα γινει με αυτα τα αυγα η και τωρα αμεσως να τα χωρισω?

----------


## jk21

να της χορηγησεις καθημερινα ασβεστιο ,να τα εχεις σε ζεστο χωρο και οταν σταματησει να κανει την συγκεκριμενη γεννα (αν διακοψει την ωοτοκια κανα 2 μερες συμπληρωμενες και μετα ) αν δεν εχει αυγο με τσοφλι ,τα χωριζεις .Αν εχει με τσοφλι και τα κλωσσα ,κανεις 6 μερες μετα το τελευταιο ωοσκοπηση και αν δεν εχει ενσπορο ,τα χωριζεις

----------


## ioannidisl

καλησπερα παιδια..αφου μου εκανε 5 αυγα χωρις τσοφλι  :sad:  τα χωρισα εχθες θα τα ετοιμασω διατροφικα για ενα μηνα και μετα ισως τα ξαναβαλω,εκτος απο μηλο τι μπορει να φαει απο φρουτο? και ειδα και κατι σκουλικακια στις κουτσουλιες της θυληκιας.μπορω να κανω κατι για  αυτο?

----------


## jk21

αν εισαι σιγουρος για τα σκουληκακια ,πηγαινε σε καποιο πετ σοπ και ψαξε το ascapilla της chevita .Aν το βρεις ,ριχνεις μιση καψουλα (το περιεχομενο της ) σε αυγοτροφη ειτε δικια σου ειτε ετοιμη ποσοτητας 40 γρ και το ανακατεβεις .την διατηρεις στο ψυγειο για 3 μερες και δινεις απο αυτην  1 κουταλι του γλυκου γεματο για καθε πουλι που υπαρχει στο κλουβι .βγαζεις του σπορους για αυτες τις 3 μερες ,γιατι πρεπει να φανε μονο την αυγοτροφη με το φαρμακο ,ωστε να παρουν την απαραιτητη ποσοτητα .αν δεν τρωνε 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα ημερα αλλα πολυ λιγοτερο ,ανακατευεις την υπολοιπη καψουλα με την αυγοτροφη στο ψυγειο και δινεις για αλλες δυο μερες με πιο πυκνη δοση

αν δεν βρεις αυτο το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο ,παιρνεις απο πετ σοπ καποιο αλλο με συστατικο την λεβαμιζολη (teniazine tafarm - bogena wormmidel ) και δινεις συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες της συσκευασιας ,στο νερο τους .Προτιμησε ομως να βρεις το πρωτο που σου ειπα 

βγαλε φωτο να δουμε τα σκουληκια να σιγουρευτουμε 

χορηγησε επισης αμεσε  υγρο ασβεστιο στο νερο της καναρας απο πετ σοπ (αν δεν εχει τετοιο σκευασμα ή εχεις εσυ σπιτι αναβραζοντα χαπια ασβεστιου για ανθρωπους ,μου λες ποια ειναι και ποσων mg για να σου πω δοσολογια )  και πολυβιταμινη να εχει μεσα της και βιταμινη d3

----------


## jk21

τωρα θυμηθηκα οτι το ξανασυζητουσαμε .χορηγηθηκε ασβεστιο και πολυβιταμινη;

----------


## ioannidisl

ασβεστιο ναι εχω βαλει αναβραζοντα.Novartis-mega-calcium sandoz ετσι γραφει ειναι τον 1000mg και βαζω 1/4 σε 250 ml νερο.πολυβιταμινη δεν εχω βαλει.ποια να παρω?ειμαι συγουρος οτι ειναι σκουλικακια θα ανεβασω αυριο φωτογραφιες

----------


## jk21

mutavit ,nekton s ,ornicuma ,αλλα και αλλες αρκει να εχει μεσα βιταμινη d3

----------


## ioannidisl

καλησπερα παιδια.λογω ασθενειας σημερα βγηκα και μπορεσα να παω να παρω πολυβιταμινη.την μονη που βρικα ειναι αυτη(bird up vit)των 100 γραμαριων ειναι.απο οτι διαβασα περιεχει .βιταμινη a, d3,e,k,c και γραφει και καποια ακομα πραματα που ειναι πολλα. :-)
πως και ποσο θα δωσω στην θυληκια?μπορω να βαλω και στον αρσενικο?

----------


## jk21

Λαζαρε δεν την γνωριζω και δεν μπορω να βρω στοιχεια της και συσταση σε mg καθε ουσιας ανα γρ ή ανα ml

πως προτεινει το σκευσμα χρηση στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης; δεν εχει καποια δοσολογια; ειναι σκονη ή υγρο; 

εχει βιταμινη Ε και ειναι θετικο αυτο ,αλλα δεν εχει βιταμινες Β και αμινοξεα .Αν δινεις συχνα χορταρικα και αυγο ομως ,θα εισαι οκ 

αν θες παρε και την becoyme απο φαρμακειο που ειναι μονο Βιτ Β σε σιροπι  και θα εισαι μια χαρα και με τις δυο

----------


## ioannidisl

την βρηκα δημητρη και β εχει και μπολικες
το πρωτο πρωτο ειναι πατα info να δεισ τι ακριβος εχει
http://www.birdsandmore.de/shop/inde...D_2=38&seite=1

----------


## ioannidisl

ααααα ειναι σε σκονι και εχει και ενα κουταλακι μεσα με δυο σκαλες 2,5 ml και 5 ml

----------


## jk21

απο οτι ειδα εχει βιταμινη d3 που ειναι το αμεσο που μας ενδιαφερει  την ιδια ποσοτητα στο κιλο ,που εχει και το mutavit και το fertivit 
*Μuta-vit Orlux**Ferti-vit*
δηλαδη 200.000 IU 

βιταμινη Α εχει λιγοτερη ,οποτε δεν αγχωνομαστε αν δωσουμε οσο mutavit να δημιουργησουμε προβλημα υπερχορηγησης της βιτ Α .η βιτ Ε ειναι σχετικα σε χαμηλη ποσοτητα αλλα υπαρχει .Eχει καρνιτινη που προκυπτει απο τη συνθεση μεθειονονινης λυσινης και ειναι καλη για την σπερματογενεση .αν δεν εχει οδηγιες χορηγησης ,δωσε οπως λεει το fertivit

<< *Οδηγίες χρήσης:**
Δοσολογια: 1 gr (1 κοφτη κουταλια δοσομετρητη) σε 100 γρ πολτοποιημένης αυγοτροφής ή 250 ml νερο

-Κατα την περίοδο της προετοιμασίας για αναπαραγωγή (3-4 βδομαδες): καθημερινά >>
*
εκτος αν εχεις δωσει ηδη αλλη πολυβιταμινη τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες σχετικα συχνα (θυμισε μου αν μας εχεις ηδη αναφερει κατι ) .Εννοειται αν δεν δουμε τον δοσομετρητη φωτο ,δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι παρα μονο για την αναφορα για γρ στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης και οχι για κοφτη κουταλια δοσομετρητη .Αν τον δουμε και επιβεβαιωσουν παιδια που εχουν και τον αλλο ,οτι ειναι παρομοιου μεγεθους ,αρκει και αυτος για καταμετρηση 

BIRDUP-VIT 


Υδατοδιαλυτό πολυβιταμινούχο σύμπλεγμα - Birdup-Vit περιέχει όλες τις απαραίτητες βιταμίνες σε ένα ειδικά προσαρμοσμένο για τα πτηνά συνδυασμό. Birdup-Vit μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά τη φάση που βασίζεται όλο το χρόνο σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες και καθώς τα πουλιά τρέφονται εντυπωσιακή και όπως απαιτείται με τις βασικές βιταμίνες - συμπεριλαμβανομένης L-καρνιτίνη. Θρεπτικές πρόσθετες ύλες ανά kg: Βιταμίνη Α 1400000 IU Βιταμίνη D3 200.000 IU Βιταμίνη Ε 1.500 mg Βιταμίνη C 300 mgβιταμίνης C 4000 mg φυλλικού οξέος 80 mg νικοτινικό οξύ 3000 mg Βιταμίνη Β1 180 mg Βιταμίνη Β2 500 mg Βιταμίνη B6 300 mg βιταμίνη Β12 2000 mcg D-παντοθενικό οξύ 1000 mg Βιοτίνη 12.000 mcg Χολίνη 3000 mg L-καρνιτίνη 1000 mg

----------


## ioannidisl

δημητρη αυτο ειναι το κουταλι.τι μου προτεινεις?νερο ι αυγοτροφη?δεν την πολυτρονε τωρα τελευταια ααα και στο νερο βαζω ασβεστιο ακομα


http://img577.imageshack.us/slidesho...d=p1180322.jpg

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω στο κουταλακι ... 

μπορεις να την βαλεις και στο νερο και ας εχει ασβεστιο .στην ποσοτητα νερου που θαβαλεις ασβεστιο ,βαλε και πολυβιταμινη

----------


## ioannidisl

ωραια ευχαριστω πολυ.και κατι τελευταιο.μπορω να δωσω και στον αρσενικο απο αυτο?

----------


## jk21

ναι ! και αυγο και γυρη ή αυγοτροφη και γυρη μεσα σε αυτη και χορταρικα πολυ συχνα !

----------


## ioannidisl

ωραια ευχαριστω πολυ απο αυριο ξεκιναω την πολυβιταμινη και σε κανα μηνα θα τα βαλω παλι και ευχομαι επιτελους να δω σωστο αυγο!!!!!!!!!!!! :-)

----------


## ioannidisl

καλησπερα παιδια.εχω κανει οτι μου ειπατε.πολυβιταμινες σουπιοκοκκαλο αυγοτρωφη απο το φορυμ καθημερινη εκθεση στον ηλιο για 20 λεπτα γενικα μια πολυ καλη διατροφη για την αντιμετοπισει του προβλιματος που υπαρχει.
δεν τα εβαλα μαζι αλλα η θυληκια εκανε αυγο απο μονη της και παλι ομως χωρις κελυφος....  :sad:  
να φανταστο πλεων οτι το προβλιμα ειναι μαλλον μη αναστρεψιμο?
παντως σας ευχαριστω ολους θερμα για της συμβουλες και την βοηθεια σας

----------


## οδυσσέας

Λαζαρε ποια πολυβιταμινη εβαλες και ποια αυγοτροφη?

----------


## ioannidisl

καλησπερα χρισιμοποιησα την πρωτη στην εικονα ******* 




απο αυγωτροφη υπαρχει στο φορουμ μια που γραφει ευκολη αυγοτροφη
να σημειωσω οτι εβαζα και calci lux στο νερο

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν ειναι φιλο σου, οπως ειπες, αυτος που σου εδωσε την καναρα, να του πεις να σου δωσει αλλη.

η καναρα εχει προβλημα και δεν ξερω αν θα δεις σωστα αυγα απο αυτην την καναρα φετος.

----------


## ioannidisl

μαλιστα.θα αγορασω μια καλη καναρα απο εναν αλλον εκτροφεα σε ενα χωριο.μπορω φυσικα να δινω συνεχεια πολυβιταμινη σε αυτην την θυλικια ε?μπορει να μην κανει σωστα αυγα αλλα δεν θα την αφησω και στην τυχη της!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

οσο προβλεπει η δοσολογια στη συσκευασια σε ποσοτητα βιταμινης αλλα και σε αριθμο ημερων !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> μαλιστα.θα αγορασω μια καλη καναρα απο εναν αλλον εκτροφεα σε ενα χωριο.μπορω φυσικα να δινω συνεχεια πολυβιταμινη σε αυτην την θυλικια ε?μπορει να μην κανει σωστα αυγα αλλα δεν θα την αφησω και στην τυχη της!!!!!!!!!!


εννοειτε οτι θα συνεχισεις να προσεχεις αυτη την καναρα. 
φτιαξε το πηγμα απο αυτη την συνταγη Παραλλαγή της συνταγής του Φράνκο Μονοπολι η ολοκληρη την συνταγη.
δωσε μερα παρα μερα κοκκινη πιπερια και ηλιο απευθειας τουλαχιστον μια ωρα την ημερα.

----------

